# 1941 big tank Huffman project



## 37fleetwood (Feb 24, 2014)

not sure if I want to build this one, or just find it a good home, but here's my latest project.


----------



## bike (Feb 24, 2014)

*That frame color*



37fleetwood said:


> not sure if I want to build this one, or just find it a good home, but here's my latest project.




rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 24, 2014)

*41 huffman*

Great start deep fenders springer,you going to use a jaf co tank?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 24, 2014)

bike said:


> rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I call it PG Blue


----------



## Iverider (Feb 24, 2014)

I was just wanting a big tank looking at your other one a few days ago.......but alas, I must recommend that YOU build it...so it's done right.


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 24, 2014)

looks to be short some stuff where is the rack and head light ?


----------

